

Billers, Players, and Income Inequality - davidw
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2008/06/billers_players_1.html

======
paddy_m
Bryan Caplan was my adviser at Mason. Interesting guy. He thinks we
inefficiently overeducate.

~~~
icky
> He thinks we inefficiently overeducate.

Maybe from a purely economic perspective, but in any society in which people
elect their leaders, every citizen ought to have a firm grounding in civics,
numeracy, critical thinking, history, and science.

